# Southern Oak Kennels



## MHANNA (Jul 16, 2015)

is anyone familiar with Southern Oak Kennels in Mississippi? I'm trying to do some research on them, but there doesn't appear to be too many reviews on them or the dogs they breed, or pups they sell. Any knowledge would help. Thanks.


----------



## Kirk Keene (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, I've had Barton import a dog for me, and am happy to call him a friend. He breeds and imports very nice UK-bred dogs, and is a first-class individual. I'd highly recommend Southern Oak Kennels to anyone in the market for a UK-bred Lab. Feel free to PM me for more specific info and I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Tupleo Ms breeder of imported dogs; AKA: British/Irish labadors.

From the businessSpecialtiesSouthern Oak Kennels is a small, family-owned kennel located in northeast Mississippi. Our goal is to import, breed, and train top quality hunting companions from British and Irish lines. Our training program is based mostly on British or "positive reinforcement" methods, and we strive to see dogs not only working hard but loving every minute of it. While we want of our dogs successful in the field, we also know that they will spend most of their lives at home with your family. Therefore, obedience and manners are crucial aspects of our training. Whether you are looking for basic obedience or finished retriever work, we have what it takes to take your dog to the next level.
HistoryEstablished in 2012.
Southern Oak began as a dog training hobby. Owner and trainer Barton Ramsey fell in love with the abilities and personalities of UK Labradors. S.O.K. was formed with a desire to further improve the breed by careful matching of excellent Field Champion pedigrees as well as properly training these labradors according to their heritage.
Meet the Business Owner

*Barton R.*Business Owner




Barton is a born-and-raised Mississippian with a passionate love for the great outdoors. He serves as Associate Pastor of Family Discipleship at a local church plant in Tupelo, and he is married to Bethany Ramsey. They have two young children (trainers in training), Naomi and Noah.
Southern Oak Kennels also recommends



MS Delta Ducks
Real Estate Services, Real Estate Agents, Property Management




*Barton R. says,* “MS Delta Ducks is an excellent duck lease outfitter.”


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

I know the breeder and operation pretty well....that's where my new pup is from. He's only an hour away and I've spent a decent amount of time with him before choosing his operation. The bloodlines he's imprting are very impressive. Feel free to PM for more insight and info.


----------

